# FCI World Championships



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Some of the results are posted:

http://www.fci2008.be/Documents & trilingue/resultats.html

Highest tracking score I saw so far was 99pts one of them by an Airedale Terrier! Awesome!! O

Julie


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

Oooh two more 99s in tracking- both Adlerange Malinois...


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Mark and Joker (du Loups du Soleil) got a 94 in ob. Mark never ceases to amaze me, he and Joker work so well together. Mark's just a kid (to me, anyways) and I'm pretty sure this is his first international championship. Talk about grace under pressure!


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

I think that's a 94 in protection.

Laura


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

oops, I thought I was looking at the B column, I stand corrected.


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

Where is this being held? Also is anyone from Germany showing? Also having a hard time cyphering countries and breeds.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Jack Martin said:


> Where is this being held? Also is anyone from Germany showing? Also having a hard time cyphering countries and breeds.


BBM is Malinois.
BA is GSD.
Allemagne is Germany.
Autriche is Austria
Belgique is Belgium
Hey, there's a GSD on the Belgian team.
Looks like the German team is all Belgians.

Laura



​


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks Laura,I was getting close to those answers after seeing certain people and there dogs.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> Hey, there's a GSD on the Belgian team. Looks like the German team is all Belgians.


Imagine that! A German team at the IPO worlds that has no GSDs on the team, only Mals....the horror, :lol: what is this world coming to? :-o [-X =P~


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> Hey, there's a GSD on the Belgian team.
> Looks like the German team is all Belgians.


There's some irony for you. 

I'm rooting for Mark/Joker, would LOVE to see him do well. I think we are going to see Mark's name at a lot of big Schutzhund events for quite awhile.

Kadi


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

Yikes! Bad doggy grandma...I did not even realize the Worlds were this weekend until I read this post!

Mark is just a kid...what is he 22 now? And lil' Brittany who put the SchH 3 on Joker is just 19. 

I'll have my fingers crossed for them,
Lisa


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Gabor (on HU team) did 95 tracking yesterday when it was HOT.


New owner and handler of Rosso (WUSV 2007 and sire of our G litter - his 1st in the states) did 100 points tracking and 96 in protection. Pierre, who handled Rosso at the WUSV last year and who we have known for a few years, immediately asked how the puppies were doing and wants updates and pictures (they are 6 months and we kept one).


----------



## Michelle Testa (Feb 1, 2008)

There are new updates on the scores today but I received this note early this AM from AWDF President AL Govednik who is the AWDF Team Captian. I don't believe it is posted as of yet 

Mark Soccoccio received a 100 pt track !!!  way cool huh!!!!

http://www.fci2008.be/Documents & trilingue/resultats.html


Cheers
Michelle Testa
AWDF Secretary


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

100pts!! That is awesome! Way to go \\/
Julie


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Fantastic!!! Way to go, Mark and Joker!


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

Very impressive indeed!Go USa!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Mark got a 96 in ob for a total score of 290.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

WOW!!! They are smokin'!!!

Julie


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Lisa,

That is great. Joker is obviously a solid dog with a solid foundation that he was able to go out on the 1st trial within 2 months. That speaks volumes for both Britany and Mark.

Mark is a good handler as well as being a very nice person (Gabor spoke to him over there) . He is lucky as well to have such a s good dog that he is able to work.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Sue DiCero said:


> Lisa,
> 
> That is great. Joker is obviously a solid dog with a solid foundation that he was able to go out on the 1st trial within 2 months. That speaks volumes for both Britany and Mark.
> 
> Mark is a good handler as well as being a very nice person (Gabor spoke to him over there) . He is lucky as well to have such a s good dog that he is able to work.


Doesn't hurt having Dean as a mentor ether. Put it all together and you got one hell of a show.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Not only is Mark a good handler/trainer, he is a very talented decoy and well on his way to being a great coach. The future looks very bright for him and it couldn't happen to a nicer, more helpful guy. I wonder if he and Dean will be here for the Seibel seminar coming up in October in San Diego?


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

What I think is impressive is that Joker's never done as well in tracking before Mark took over the leash...for him to get 100 pts really is a testament to Mark's hard work. He tracked for over 100 days straight before the first trial he had him in, the regionals that he won. And to get 100 pts in the conditions he had to face at the FCI is awesome and the sign of a confident handler. Not to mention the stress of the stadium work in front of so many people!



susan tuck said:


> I wonder if he and Dean will be here for the Seibel seminar coming up in October in San Diego?


Roland and Sandro will be in Nashville the week before they come to So Cal, so they'll probably go there as it's closer. But then again, you never know with Mark :lol: 

Laura


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

I think it touches on what Mike said, but it a combination of all three.

You can have excellent mentors, but without a good dog and good handling skills, you are on your own on the field. Does not matter.

You can be a good handler and have great mentors, but with an OK dog...

You can be a so-so handler, have excellent mentors and a great dog, but....

When you are a good handler, have a good dog and have a good support team of mentors - that is great!


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Sue DiCero said:


> I think it touches on what Mike said, but it a combination of all three.
> ....
> When you are a good handler, have a good dog and have a good support team of mentors - that is great!


I absolutely agree. I didn't mean to disregard the support crew! Mark will be the _first_ to say it's taken the support of many for his success. In fact, he said he spent well over an hour on the phone yesterday when he was supposed to be going into the banquet calling pretty much everyone he knew, thanking them for their part in his success. 

He also said Joker is a very special dog and he's been honored to have him this past year. Yes, he used the word "honored." 

Again, I didn't mean to downplay the role of anybody! I'm just very happy for Mark and I know the incredible amount of time he's put into Joker. 

Laura


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Laura,

You were not downplaying. I did not think that at all. No issue. 

I was just reminding people that it is a "village" sport sometimes (hopefully more than not ). It is cool when people find clubs that are in it for the sport (such as Mike's) and the dog/handler (and the overall club support for each person), not for one individuals' business.

The stars need to align, to a certain extent......


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

And Mark used that exact phrase yesterday: It takes a village.

It made me laugh because my previous dog required a back line person. So it was always me, the decoy, and the back line person. One time or another for some reason somebody else got in there too...we used to joke "how many trainers does it take..."

So I used to say with my previous dog "It takes a village to raise an idiot." (You know, that's not nearly as funny in print!! :lol: ) I miss that dog! Sometimes.

Laura


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Karla says Mark took 5th place overall and high in tracking!!!!\\/ \\/ \\/


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Sue: Did Gabor say anthing about conditions for that first day of tracking?


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Condtions were a bit harder the 1st day than Friday - Gabor tracked in the PM when it was pretty warm and got 95. There were a few fails, lower scores throughout the entire day.

Friday was better and misty.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks! Maybe some day I will be able to go as a spectator and see for myself! [-o<


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

When multiple dogs get a perfect score in one phase in Schutzhund, how do they determine who gets "high in trial"?


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> When multiple dogs get a perfect score in one phase in Schutzhund, how do they determine who gets "high in trial"?


Typically the tie goes to the dog with highest protection score after that I'm not sure probably ob then tracking.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Terry I know that's how placement is decided when there are total score ties, but didn't know that's how it would be decided for high tracking (for example). Kadi I was wondering the same thing myself last night!


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Terry is correct:

1st tie breaker is Prot, then OB, then tracking.

High in trial is the total overall score.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I understand what you are saying about HIT, I'm wondering about trials (for example the 2008 Masters Tournament) that give trophies for high in trial (tracking), high in trial (OB), and high in trial (protection). So from what you and Terry are saying, had there been multiple 100s in tracking (for example), the higher protection score would have won for the high tracking trophy? If so, that does make sense to me.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

susan tuck said:


> Terry I know that's how placement is decided when there are total score ties, but didn't know that's how it would be decided for high tracking (for example). Kadi I was wondering the same thing myself last night!


It's the same for high tracking. Example: if the dogs have equal tracking scores the dog with the highest protection score wins high tracking, if they have the same protection score too, the dog with the highest obedience score wins. If its a tie across the board, not sure what they would do.. flip of the coin?


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes, that's the way I understand it too.
You go to Prot to determine highest tracking, then Ob. If there is a case where everything is tied. I believe it goes to the new title vs a repeat or youngest dog.. but I've never seen that (yet).

100pt track is NOT easy to come by..especially at that level!
Great Work! \\/
Julie


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Julie Blanding said:


> If there is a case where everything is tied. I believe it goes to the new title vs a repeat or youngest dog.. but I've never seen that (yet).


You are correct. I have seen a couple dogs tie for high SchH3 the award went to the dog with the new SchH3 title over the multiple SchH3 dog.

Congrats to all the FCI participants and winners.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Terry Fisk said:


> You are correct. I have seen a couple dogs tie for high SchH3 the award went to the dog with the new SchH3 title over the multiple SchH3 dog.
> 
> Congrats to all the FCI participants and winners.


 
That is how it was explained to me! Protection, Obedience, Tracking, Youngest dog/newest title.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

okay, it makes sense. I remember a trial where the high OB was given to a newly titled dog even though it was tied with other dogs.....I just thought the people who were tied had done it to be nice!


----------



## Mark Horne (Oct 12, 2006)

I was there, and watched Mark and Joker doing obedience and protection, it was brilliant to watch. He actually sprints and heels the dog at the same time, it looked like a race between them except for perfect positioning.
I was expecting to see a bigger gap between the Mals and GSDS, but pleasantly surprised to see some good gsds there and surprisingly fast. I did manage to miss the Airdale and the highest scoring Rott which was disappointing.
Next year its in Gmunden (Austrian Alps) absolutely beautiful area, the year after back to Germany.

Mark


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Are there any videos of the OB and bitework?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Here's some to be going on with:

http://www.truveo.com/MS-IPO-Wavre-2008-Bianca-Canislog-B/id/782852129


----------



## Erik Berg (Apr 11, 2006)

http://ipo.nu/video.asp


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

found a few as well on you tube. Just type in FCI 2008.
Off to work


----------

